# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Heteractis Magnifica

## miguelcarreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Como novato que sou cometo e cometi erros quando comecei o meu aqua, e um deles foi a aquisição de uma anemona Heteractis Magnifica.

Muitos de Vcs mais experientes disseram para a devolver, mas tla não foi possivel, logo tenho que a manter e tentar que ela vingue no meu aqua.

o meu problema é que quando ela veio para o meu aqua ela tinha tentaculos compridos e finos e agora estão curtos e grossos.

ela tem um comportamento aparentemente "normal" pois estabilizou no lugar que quis abre e fecha conforme haja luz ou não, come (pelo menos aparenta comer) comida congelada, o meu ocellaris não sai de lá, só tem esse problema dos tentaculos que eu não sei o que é!

Tenho os niveis de nitritos e nitratos estaveis, e tenho feito TPA de 15l de 15 em 15 dias.

Se alguem tiver alguma opiniao eu agradecia.

Só para recordar o meu setup:

Aqua Boyu 60l (cubo) com bombas e escumador integrado.

Vivos:
1 Salaria fasciatus  
1 Amphiprion Ocellaris
1 Cromis
2 Imperadores (?)

Equipa de limpeza:
3 eremitas patas azuis
1 Caracol
1 Lysmata amboinensis

10Kg aprox. rocha viva

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Miguel 

era melhor colocares uma foto mas pelo que dizes não parece nada de errado com ela.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Miguel

Sem stress,está tudo normal,tentáculos finos,è sinal de stress,que foi o que aconteceu quando a compráste e colocáste num ambiente diferente.Agora que estabilisou e encontrou o lugar,tudo voltou à normalidade.
Dá-lhe miolo de camarão,pedaços de lula e mexilhão (alternado),1 vez por semana,ela agradece.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

Ficam umas fotos, como podem ver era mais bonita quando veio, está esquisita, num sei pode ser só temporário!

Digam Vcs.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ficam umas fotos, como podem ver era mais bonita quando veio, está esquisita, num sei pode ser só temporário!
> 
> Digam Vcs.



 :Olá:  Miguel

As Heteractis,gostam de luz e corrente.
Se quando falas de comida congelada,te referes a mysis, ou artémia,não servem as necessidades delas,faz como referi no poste anterior e vais ver que tudo volta ao normal.
Já agora...que luz e bombas de circulação tens no àqua?
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Miguel
> 
> As Heteractis,gostam de luz e corrente.
> Se quando falas de comida congelada,te referes a mysis, ou artémia,não servem as necessidades delas,faz como referi no poste anterior e vais ver que tudo volta ao normal.
> Já agora...que luz e bombas de circulação tens no àqua?
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Bom dia Jorge,

A comida é cyclops, as lâmpadas são duas PL-18W, e a bomba é de 1200l/h (pelo menos é o que diz a espc. do aquário).

eu já me tinha lembrado de trocar as lâmpadas pois como comprei usado não sei quantas horas têm.
o miolo de camarão dei-lhe uma vez mas ela deitou-o fora, vou experimentar bocadinhos + pequenos.

Obrigado

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Miguel...

Quando falas da circulação, tens alguma powerhead? Ou usas só a circulação da bomba de retorno?

É que a circulação do aquário é muito insuficiente... tinha um Sera e tinha que ter uma bomba de circulação extra.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Helena,

sim uso só a bomba de retorno, mas quem me vendeu o aqua tinha feito uma adaptação com um tubo furado mais comprido.

ponho aqui uma foto já "antiga" (quando veio a anemona).

Achas que devia por mais uma bomba?
Tipo aquelas que se põem no vidro só para circulação?

----------


## Helena Pais

Eu aconselhava!!!

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Eu aconselhava!!!



e da-me uma ideia onde a por? é que o espaço não é muito.

e se fosse tipo uma wave maker?

achas que tb era solução?

Obrigado

----------


## Helena Pais

Talvez uma Hydor korallia 1600...

Tens que ter atenção que depois terás que cobrir a bomba com um tule (tecido dos vestidos de noivas)...

Espera pelo feedback do pessoal... o Jorge Neves tem mais conhecimentos e poderá ajudar-te melhor na escolha da bomba...

Aí na loja da Guarda, penso que só vi a Boyu wave-maker... essa é muito forte para o teu aquário!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho os niveis de nitritos e nitratos estaveis, e tenho feito TPA de 15l de 15 em 15 dias.


Boas Miguel,

Durante a semana adicionas aditivos tipo bio-cálcio, carbonatos para kH, elementos-traço, estrôncio e magnésio? Essas TPA parecem-me demasiado espaçadas e, no caso de não se adicionar cálcio e carbonatos entre as mesmas, poderá ser uma das causas para a anémona ter retraído...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Helena Pais

Efectivamente o pessoal se esquece de alguns testes importantes... No início de ciclo há que controlar a amónia, nitritos, nitratos, ph e kh... 

Quando tudo está controlado é passar para o cálcio, magnésio e fosfatos. 

Apesar de eu preferir tratar logo tudo de início...

Em relação ao sistema e usando um bom sal não precisa de aditivos... não tem grandes consumos de cálcio e magnésio.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia Jorge,
> 
> A comida é cyclops, as lâmpadas são duas PL-18W, e a bomba é de 1200l/h (pelo menos é o que diz a espc. do aquário).
> 
> eu já me tinha lembrado de trocar as lâmpadas pois como comprei usado não sei quantas horas têm.
> o miolo de camarão dei-lhe uma vez mas ela deitou-o fora, vou experimentar bocadinhos + pequenos.
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá:  Miguel

Como já referiram,tens pouca corrente,uma "Tunze 6025" bem posicionada,serve lindamente.
Cyclops não servem a alimentação da anémona e como è pequena,dá-lhe também pedaços pequenos.È normal na fase de adaptação,não aceitarem de emediato a alimentação.
Troca as lãmpadas,coloca a dita Tunze e como disse a Helena e bem,proteje a bomba com tule ou outro,pois assim que faças essas melhorias,ela de emidiato,vai à procura de lugar que melhor lhe sirva.
Deves dar também atenção aos elementos referidos pelo Artur.
Vê a minha com oito anos.

[IMG][/IMG]
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Miguel,

tens aqui alguma informação:

Aquario Marinho

Citando Ricardo Miozzo:

"Heteractis magnifica

 É a mais desejada e também a mais difícil anêmona de se manter em cativeiro. Sua atração maior é a coloração surpreendente, combinando cores de maneira incrível. A base pode ser rosa, roxa, azul, verde, vermelha ou laranja. Os tentáculos, geralmente de cor marrom, verde, roxa, branca, amarela ou beije, de pontas de cor ainda diferente da base ou dos tentáculos. É realmente muito difícil de manter, e demanda altos preços nas lojas. Ocorre desde o Mar Vermelho até o sul da África, passando por Is. Maldivas, Indonésia e Malásia, atingindo a Polinésia Francesa a leste. Quase sempre encontrada ligada firmemente a rochas, em locais de forte exposição à luz e correnteza de água. Os tentáculos são muito numerosos, de comprimento entre 5 e 8 cm, formando um disco oral que pode atingir um metro de diâmetro. Normalmente, porém, é vista com 30 a 50 cm de diâmetro. Associa-se a A. akallopisos, A. akindynos, A. bicinctus, A. chysogaster, A. chrysopterus, A. clarkii, A. leucocranos, A. melanopus, A. nigripes, A. ocellaris, A. percula e A. perideraion. Costuma queimar seres humanos quando tocada, sendo portanto uma anêmona bem fornida de nematocistos. Cresce rápido e chega facilmente a ficar desproporcional em relação ao tamanho do aquário. Indicada apenas a aquaristas muito experientes. Costuma galgar as rochas do aquário até atingir seu topo, onde se posiciona em local em que receba muita luz e correnteza de água. Se colocada em aquário com pouca iluminação, desbota até ficar beije clara, e pode vir a morrer. Apenas alimento fornecido pelo aquarista parece não bastar. Sua maneira de se posicionar na rocha, completamente exposta, é única entre as anêmonas simbiontes de palhaços. É muito comum ver esse tipo de anêmona em pináculos de rocha."

Posto isto, em conjunto com a tua falta de experiência, como tu próprio referiste, concluo que não tens condições para manter essa anémona. A manter-se assim o destino inevitável será o seu definhamento lento até à sua morte, por isso proponho que lhe arranjes rapidamente um novo dono que reúna melhores condições e conhecimentos.

Se fazes questão de ter uma anémona opta por uma _Entacmaea quadricolor_ .

Citando o mesmo autor:

"Entacmaea quadricolor

Descrita em 1828, é sempre importada sob diversos nomes comuns. Talvez seja a anêmona que pode ser encontrada com a maior variedade de espécies de palhaços. Tem a característica de, sob certas condições ainda misteriosas, formar perto das pontas dos tentáculos protuberâncias em forma de bulbos. Quando recém importada raramente forma bulbos, e pode ser confundida com outras espécies. Possui tentáculos longos, que atingem entre 10 e 12 cm de comprimento. É a única espécie de anêmona que se associa a palhaços que tem a coluna sem verrugas e também a única que cria os bulbos nos tentáculos. Pode ser rosada ou esverdeada, mas normalmente é marrom. A formação dos bulbos já foi tida como sinal de boa saúde da anêmona, mas isso parece ser apenas indício, e não certeza. Muito curiosamente, ela intercala períodos de tentáculos com e sem bulbos. Às vezes, aparecem bulbos em alguns tentáculos e noutros não. É encontrada em simbiose com Amphiprion akindinos, A. allardi, A. bicinctus, A. chrysopterus, A. clarkii, A. ephippium, A. frenatus, A. mccullochi, A. melanopus, A. omanensis, A. rubrocinctus, A. tricinctus e Premnas biaculeatus. Normalmente presa a uma greta profunda na rocha, se mostra à medida em que é exposta à luz. Gosta de alimento oferecido pelo aquarista, aceitando bem artêmia salina, pedacinhos de peixe, camarão, lula, siri ou caranguejo, enfim; qualquer alimento, inclusive flocos. É talvez a anêmona de palhaço mais fácil de ser mantida em aquários."

----------


## miguelcarreira

olá Carlos,

pois, tb já tinha pensado nisso, mas alem de ser dificil "vender " uma anemona saudavel imagina como é uma que apresenta alguns sintomas.

de qualquer maneira fica aqui o apelo a quem queira ficar com ela, estou aberto a propostas.

----------

